# Anyone read Real Traders II by Diaz?



## AlexanderPop (27 July 2008)

I have read the first and wanted to know if the second is any good? cheers


----------



## The_Snowman (14 August 2008)

AlexanderPop said:


> I have read the first and wanted to know if the second is any good? cheers



I bought it today, looks really good 

How was RT I ? 

John


----------

